# Take the Power Back solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,
I did a version of the Rage Against the Machine classic. It's a Drop D tune with some Tom Morello shred going on. Nice solo. It's all out of the Dmin scale (Natural minor - Aeolian not the more common Dorian). Great picking workout too with some fast alternate lines.
Give it a go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAEusOXwg_c&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice.
kick ass album


----------

